# Family Bedroom only



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

How many of you have just a family bedroom with no other bedroom in the house?

How many kids do you have?

What are their ages?

Do you think you will have a family bedroom (only) for a while longer?

To answer my own questions:

-We have just the family bedroom

-We have two boys. Their ages are 3 and 19 months.

-We are expecting #3 in January. I think we will still sleep in the same room after the baby is born. I don't see our situation changing any time soon unless ds#1 asks for his own room.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

We have just one family bedroom. DD is 7 mo old, and will share this room with us for a LONG time. Most likely she will be an only, so I can't really put myself in your shoes. But i guess i would just say do whatever feels good to you!


----------



## bluedotsmom (Nov 19, 2001)

We have a family bedroom for dd1 (5 yo), dd2 (4 yo), ds (8 mo), me and dh. The dd's sleep in their bed in our room and ds sleeps with me and dh.

We're in no hurry for a separate room for the girls, since our house has the master bedroom across the house from the "girls' room."

They occasionally ask about sleeping on bunk beds in 'their' room, but we're not pushing it.

My dh is a firm supporter of family bed and now, family bedroom.

I've often wondered how much of the world's population doesn't have the luxury of separate bedrooms.


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

We live in a one-bedroom apartment, so we don't have much of a choice in the matter. Our kids are 3.5 and 1.5. While the 3.5 year old sleeps on her own bed in our room, I seriously doubt she'd be happy sleeping in her own room, and we don't want to push things like that. As it is, she sleeps in her own bed most of the time, but sometimes climbs in with us, and even on nights she stays in her own bed will almost always call out to us at some point just to make sure we're still there before she falls back to sleep. So for the time being, we are more than happy with our single bedroom.

We expect to have a continuous family bedroom for as long as our kids want to sleep with us. For all we know, this will be when our youngest (to-be, since we would like more children) is 7 and we will end up having a family bedroom for 20 years straight. We don't know. I do know that my own parents had a family bed for 15 years running and are now so used to the concept that when the kids who still live there (teenagers now) are really sick they will still sometimes sleep in the same bed, and of course my own kids are always welcome for naps or overnighters. My dad actually says that he got so used to sleeping with kids in the bed that when my youngest brother moved out he went through a couple weeks of insomnia. I know I definately sleep better with the kids right there with me.

We do, however, want to have a bedroom available for DD when she wants one. So we are contemplating a move to someplace where she can have one. Knowing the kids, though, we'll probably end up with a sibling bed in their own room. DH and I do think that sibling room-and-bed sharing is normal and healthy, so we'll encourage that .


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

We have a familyroom.

But, our family is just 2 people, me and Noah!









He has his own bed next to mine, and sleeps in his bed most of the night. He always climbs into my bed in the early morning hours, though.

We will share a bedroom for as long as he wants to.

I would never be able to force him to sleep alone.


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

Yep. Just the one bedroom (the other bedroom is DH's office). A king and double mattress on the floor next to each other--it's an ENORMOUS bed, and it's jumping friendly. In the winter when we have playdates the kids all jump on the bed and get their energy out.

(We also have a ball pit with 200 balls in it in the bedroom, but that's another story...)

We love it! Our kids are 4.5 yo and 16 mo (but you met us last week so you know that







) and there's NO sign that Ben wants to leave the bed. (We tried when he was 2.5 yo and it lasted a year, until Reilly came along...then it was 4 in a king and that's when we added the "guest room" bed to ours and now have a 12' bed....).


----------



## hvl25 (Jan 28, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by gurumama_
*Yep. Just the one bedroom (the other bedroom is DH's office). A king and double mattress on the floor next to each other--it's an ENORMOUS bed, and it's jumping friendly. In the winter when we have playdates the kids all jump on the bed and get their energy out.

(We also have a ball pit with 200 balls in it in the bedroom, but that's another story...)

We love it! Our kids are 4.5 yo and 16 mo (but you met us last week so you know that







) and there's NO sign that Ben wants to leave the bed. (We tried when he was 2.5 yo and it lasted a year, until Reilly came along...then it was 4 in a king and that's when we added the "guest room" bed to ours and now have a 12' bed....).*

that is so cool !! I keep trying to get my hubby to do that. Our 4yo still loves to sleep with us and I feel bad when I tell him there is not enough room.


----------



## krolissa (Sep 30, 2002)

We have a family bedroom upstairs. Downstairs is the office and a playroom. There is no way that DS will want to sleep downstairs from us...we are all in one bed, with a toddler mattress on the floor in case he feels like sleeping on it. I love it when people come over and go in the playroom ("bedroom") and ask, 'Where's his bed?". hee hee


----------



## tausborn (Aug 10, 2003)

I have extra bedrooms, but we have our two girls in our bedroom with us anyway.

Once we started out with the first one in our room in a bassinet, I could never talk myself into moving her too far away from me. When she got big, she just moved into our bed. Back then we had a Queen size bed.

Now, with two little ones, I have a twin bed on my side of the bed, and i jump up and down between my big king bed and the toddler (1.5 yrs) in the twin bed. Extremely convenient for nighttime nursing! I don't have to worry about her "falling," and she is one of those babies who sleeps kind of light, so if she's in our big bed, we wake her up. My big girl (4 yrs) has never gone to slept in her own room, even though she actually has a room of her own since we moved to a bigger house. I don't think she'll ever leave our bed! She's very, very devoted to us. She was born demanding. But, I don't really care. I love to being so close to them during the night.

I don't have any plans to end our family bed, yet. I don't have any idea when my Alex will feel happy sleeping by herself in her own room.... probably never!... I bet I'll have to move her and Katie out at the same time to the same bed (so they still have someone to sleep with), like when they get to school age or something.

When we want a little extra privacy, we lay Alex down on her bed in her room. She just joins us when she wakes up.

My husband really loves it too.

The stepkids who are teens do not sleep anywhere near us! And, their mother was very conservative, so they got the full bottle and crib treatment from birth.


----------

